# Hurricane Katrina: How You Can Help



## Barliman Butterbur (Aug 31, 2005)

There has never been a disaster like this one in the history of the United States,
and it's going to get a _lot_ worse before it gets better.

If you'd like to help, go to http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/08/30/help.agencies/index.html , where there are a number of FEMA-recommended aid organizations which will put your money to excellent use.

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 7, 2005)

Dear TTFers,

Here's a way we can send DIRECT AID to the Katrina victims in Louisiana. Please join me in participating!

_(Mods: I have removed all political references.)_

Barley

===============================

*Subject:
Here's How You Can Make an Immediate Difference in Louisiana: 
a message from Michael Moore*

Friends,

Our country is in an immediate state of vulnerability. More hurricanes, wars, and other disasters are on the way.

Today I want you to join with me in getting help DIRECTLY to the people of the New Orleans area — right now.

A lot of you have written me to ask what you can do. Many don't know who to trust. Many want to do more than write a check. You are right to think that writing checks to relief agencies will not get water and aid to people in the next 48 hours. Checks will be needed later and can be written later.

I have a way, though, for each and every one of us to do something today that can affect people's lives TODAY.

For the past few days I've been working with a group that, I guarantee you, will get direct aid to the people who need it most.

Cindy Sheehan has now sent her Camp Casey from in front of Bush's ranch to the outskirts of New Orleans. The Veterans for Peace have taken all the equipment and staff of volunteers and set up camp in Covington, Louisiana, on the shores of Lake Pontchartrain. They are accepting materials and personally distributing them to those in need.

This is where we come in. We need to ship supplies to them immediately. Today they need the following:

Paper plates, paper towels, toilet paper, baby diapers, baby wipes, baby formula, Pedialyte, baby items in general, powder, lotion, handy wipes, sterile gloves, electrolytes, LARGE cans of veggies, school supplies, and anything else to lift people's spirits.

You can ship these items by following the instructions on VFPRoadTrips.org. Or you can deliver them there in person. The roads to Covington are open. Here's how to get there. You can drop them off or you can stay and participate (if you stay, you'll be camping so bring your own tent and gear and mosquito spray).

If you can't ship these items or go there in person, then go to VFPRoadTrips.org and make an immediate donation through PayPal. Camp Casey-Covington will have immediate access to this cash and can buy the items themselves from stores that are open in Louisiana (all donations to Veterans for Peace, are tax deductible).

Each day I will post up-to-the minute information as to what is needed and the progress Camp Casey is making. Please visit www.MichaelMoore.com often and do what you can to help.

Many other groups are also doing good work. MoveOn.org has set up a system for people to offer rooms in their homes to the survivors.

There is no time to waste. People are suffering and dying. Each of us can do something. There is no other alternative.

Thank you in advance for your help.
Yours,
Michael Moore
[email protected]
www.MichaelMoore.com


----------



## Glory (Oct 9, 2005)

You can also donate here: 
http://www.redcross.org/
http://www.webcomictelethon.com


----------

